# Painting interior in Italy



## estherina34 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi,just wondered if anyone would know if I would need to use an undercoat on walls in my house when it has been rendered in smooth white finish please?if so where is is good place to buy at best prices and what is undercoat paint called there?i am in down south in campania ...thanks for any help! :juggle:


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

estherina34 said:


> Hi,just wondered if anyone would know if I would need to use an undercoat on walls in my house when it has been rendered in smooth white finish please?if so where is is good place to buy at best prices and what is undercoat paint called there?i am in down south in campania ...thanks for any help! :juggle:


go to your local ferimenter witgh phase book in hand ,if needed , a peice of pappere and pencil , and i smile . its aklways best to ask locals and normaly they fall overe themselves to help you


----------



## estherina34 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks....what is undercoat called in Italian please?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

fondo but its still best to ask at ferementer as there are lots of types allso there are sealers you put on first to flaky walls get local advise is all ways best plus you build up a working relaishonship with the shop and he will want to give you good advice


----------

